# Do you sing in the shower?



## mirepoix (Feb 1, 2014)

If so, what do you sing?


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I don't - since we had a new spatially-challenged shower cubicle fitted, I'd get water in my mouth.

But I sing almost everywhere else - in the street, in the car, doing crosswords with Taggart, sewing, ironing et al. 

This is probably because when I was young my mother, who had six children & liked peace & quiet, instituted a 'rule of no singing' in our house (I kid you not) so that now I make up for lost time.

I usually burst out with any song (usually folk) that my brain suggests to me as a result of phrases that have popped into it. For example, I was doing a crossword where one of the clues suggested a word ending in -ancy, and burst into a lyrical (imo :lol: ) rendition of 'Oh the streams of lovely Nancy are divided in three parts...'


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2014)

Yes. Possibly, This Fear of Gods.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Yes. I sing (or whistle) snatches of whatever I've been listening to, old popular songs, whatever comes into my mind. It's more or less automatic: I can be doing it before I'm consciously aware, which can lead to an embarrassed tailing off...

Unfortunately all this is not appreciated, even by those whose own singing style is not that pleasant.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Yes I do, and some recording engineers could learn something, given the wonderful reverberation I receive as support for my efforts.

Too many CDs sound like they were recorded in a phone booth (if you can still find one).


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

I am constantly humming under my breath, or whistling, in or out of the shower. I could teach Glenn Gould a thing or two about tuneless humming and howling.

My subjects range from ear worms, to medleys of various composers, interspersed with improvisation. Trust me, you do not want to be anywhere near me once I pick up momentum.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I usually curse in the shower because I'm getting ready for work. 

I sing everywhere else, more often than not an Ian Anderson song.


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

Beyonce every day


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

Yes, and it often times results in my wife yelling "pick a [email protected]$&?i g key!"


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

I shower at bedtime. Too tired/sleepy to sing. Were I religious, seems like a good time to pray.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I never do. When I'm in the altogether, I don't want to do anything to attract attention to myself.


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

Not very well....but I compensate with interpretive dance.


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

Cantatas and oratorios, or favorite hymns like _That Old Rugged Cross_, _I've Got a Mansion_, _Just Give Me a Cabin_, or _When The Roll Is Called Up Yonder_. And I don't give a damn who hears me.


----------



## sabrina (Apr 26, 2011)

I sing everyday, but rarely in the shower. I don't think my family is happy, but I know my parrot is enchanted. I try my best with Una voce poco fa, Casta diva, or Bach/Gounod Ave Maria...as my quaker loves opera. For his sake I also sing _Alouette, gentile alouette_ as this is the only song he learned with words...


----------



## mirepoix (Feb 1, 2014)

My current shower setlist:

What am I doin' hangin' Round? - The Monkees. A good opener, even without the wooly hat.

Younger than Springtime - not only could I beat Mandy Patinkin in a fight, but I could give him a run for his money in the sincerity stakes, the little creep...

I Loves You, Porgy - that's about as camp as I get.

Honolulu Baby - problem with this one, is that the only part of the lyric I know is "Honolulu baby, where d´you get those eyes? La la la la la la, la la la la la." So I just sing them over and over again. And that does _not make it a crowd favourite in this house._

Stardust - in case any couples want to dance.

Medley consisting of Che gelida manina/Theme from Fireball XL5.

(Exit and dry off)

Encore: God Save the Queen (please be upstanding for).


----------



## Gangwolf (Apr 26, 2014)

Sometimes I hum a few bars from Händels Water Music...


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

If I wanted to, there's Delius 'Two Songs to be sung on the water'


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

I whistle or hum in the shower sometimes, but not sing.


----------



## Forte (Jul 26, 2013)

I practice Wagner in the shower. Loudly.


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

Forte said:


> I practice Wagner in the shower. Loudly.


The Immolation scene with the cold water turned off. Waaaahhhh!


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

Couac Addict said:


> Not very well....but I compensate with interpretive dance.


who said anything about singing _well_? participation is everything  I sing in the shower all the time, the hell with the neighbours. Lately it's been _La ci darem la mano_. I think I'm falling for myself


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

The only thing I do in the shower is clean myself up and luxuriate in the fine aromas of my shampoo, soap and various lotions. When my wife joins me, I also luxuriate in her aroma.


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

Yes, sometimes when I'm alone in the house, or low enough that I don't disturb others. Rodgers and Hammerstein (Bali Ha'i, Maria) mostly. When I was younger I did more of this than I do now: I was the soloist in my church choir, and I would practice Parry and others. When my voice broke I quit singing in the shower altogether. Only recently have I restarted my shower singing career.


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 6, 2012)

I usually memorize poetry and prose in the shower -- great place to do so. The best was Byron's _Ode to Napoleon Buonaparte_: I can recite over half of it in the manner of the narrator in Schönberg's _Ode to Napoleon_. Browning works great as well (naturally!). The neighbor said she always quite enjoys my dramatic performances, which she can hear perfectly through the wall of her bedroom.

When I have nothing to memorize, I may sing -- as I do elsewhere. Any catchy, cheesy tune will do when I'm singing. Rainbow -- All Night Long is a particular favorite. When I'm more daring I go for the third movement of Das Lied von Der Erde (not recommended if you want your family and friends to like you) or Vaughan Williams' Bright is the Ring of Words.

I make a point to do this especially when somebody is sleeping over -- it is invariably hilarious.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

brianvds said:


> I am constantly humming under my breath, or whistling, in or out of the shower. I could teach Glenn Gould a thing or two about tuneless humming and howling.
> 
> My subjects range from ear worms, to medleys of various composers, interspersed with improvisation. Trust me, you do not want to be anywhere near me once I pick up momentum.


Me too and my wife took issue with it. Now I simply hum louder. Spiteful? Yes, I know...but oh so satisfying!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I sing made up stuff in weird voices!


----------



## Posie (Aug 18, 2013)

I had a professor who sang this in the shower... (Yes, I know because he *told* me.)

Don Giovaaaaa*niiiiiiiiii* !!!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

marinasabina said:


> I had a professor who sang this in the shower... (Yes, I know because he *told* me.)
> 
> Don Giovaaaaa*niiiiiiiiii* !!!


Ha! Ha! I can hear it!!! :lol:


----------



## presto (Jun 17, 2011)

I don't shower, much prefer soaking in a bath with some lovely Baroque music wafting across from my dock.


----------



## ProudSquire (Nov 30, 2011)

I used to sing, until I was advised not to by my beloved ones. So now, I just whisper. :{


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

presto said:


> I don't shower, much prefer soaking in a bath with some lovely Baroque music wafting across from my dock.


How wide does your bath need to be to fit those biceps! Or do your arms relax outside the bath?


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Wife says what I do isn't singing but I voted "yes" anyway.


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

I tried singing in the shower once, but when I got out there were 20 cats outside my back door. So now I just break-dance.

V


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

Varick said:


> I tried singing in the shower once, but when I got out there were 20 cats outside my back door. So now I just break-dance.
> 
> V


You remind me of my uncle Ray. The guy used to bray like a donkey, we all tried to encourage him but he couldn't stay on pitch to save his life. If he were still around I imagine he'd get the animals in a frenzy too if he sang in the shower.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

In my mind yes.......................


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

No, but once, or maybe a few times, many years ago I performed the Blue Danube Waltz while urinating. I'm not sure if releasing and holding my urine to create the music was a healthy thing to do, but I survived obviously. That was my one opportunity to be like Willi Boskovsky. I bet it sounded better than Andre Rieu too! :lol:

And, yes, this is a true story.


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

i am preoccupied with trying not to melt...


----------

